# Asus T100 slow/underpowered - what can I trim to speed it up



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

I have an old Asus T100, it has the keyboard attachment which gives me an SD card for storage and anther battery.

I hardly ever use this thing. So when I turn it on it spends all its limited resources updating apps.

Is there an app for mobile devices like there is an app for gaming on a desktop. You know, you turn on Razor and it shuts down all processes except those needed to run the game and when you turn Razor off it restores all those processes.

I deleted and disabled all the apps I think I can safely get rid of but there may be processes running that are not actual apps that show in Settings > Apps menu.

I used to use it to watch movies on when traveling. Today I fired it up because I want to read a pdf from it while working on a computer (this computer had only one monitor).
I don't ask much from the T100, what can I strip out of there to speed things up and so that Google (and other app developers) won't constantly use its minute resources for updating their apps.

I was looking at xda-developers and they had a whole list of things to disable that I did not even see in my Settings > Apps menu. How do I get to them.
OR 
is this old enough tech that I don't have all that stuff


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Where is this list of Windows things to disable on xda-developers , link please ?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What version of Android is it running?

I own one ASUS android tablet and have updates turned off. I check for updates when I want and then only update what I want. I've also disabled (can't remove some apps) what I have no intention of using and it asked if I wanted the factory installed version. I answered yes to that so all updates were removed.

I keep a note card of changes so when I look over the updates, I don't update something that I set to a factory version.

You can also set the device to airplane mode. Then it won't check for updates. You can read books, watch movies (I have mine on micro sd cards) without being disturbed.


----------



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

Android 4.2.1 is the version.

Airplane mode might be what I need.

It just wastes too much time with updates.

THanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't run any version that old. So before you put it on airplane mode, launch googleplay and under my apps, click update and see if it is possible to turn off auto updates. I can do that in Lollipop - 5, Marshmallow-6 and Oreo-8.


----------



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

No ability to turn it off under Apps but in Settings you can. That is in Google Play.

I looked in Settings in Android itself. In the Apps section I saw no way to turn it off either.

Hopefully just the Google Play Settings will get it done for me.

Is there a way to update my Android to a lighter weight version. Something lighter and snappier maybe. Or is the only hope for a more responsive tablet an upgrade?

I likely will not upgrade my tablet, I rarely use it. Although if it worked properly I might.

Edit.......
Thank you for helping me

2nd Edit........
It doesn't matter, Google keeps updating anyway. They don't care about my preferences. I deleted the App Google Maps and they are putting it back, no matter what.

I wonder if I can get them to pay me for using my machine to do whatever they want with. Isn't there a federal rule saying that if you use someone's computer to do something you don't have permission to do you have broken a law (just being a wise ass)


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> Is there a way to update my Android to a lighter weight version.


 Not really. It is up to the manufacturer to update the version.
The only way would be to root your tablet but I never advise that. Right now it works for your needs if you use airplane mode. If the rooting goes bad, you device is no longer usable.

ASUS updated my tablet from KitKat to Lollipop but that's the end. Since the tablet was bought in 2014, I guess they expect me to buy another one. I don't browse on it because it is slow compared to my newer tablet. It is fine to watch movies and read books though.

Samsung updated my tablet, purchased in 2016 from Marshmallow to Nougat to Oreo. I suspect I'm at the end of the updates on that one.


----------

